# Clinton River Steel



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Lol salmonsteel97. I'm in dodge park now giving it a go
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


You guys should get out here for a weekend. Miss hanging out. I'll give you a call next time in town by the river.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds good Ogie, I'd like a change in scenery. Let me know if you get out this way anytime soon

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## onelwil (Nov 21, 2012)

I got a pic of a nice Chrome caught on an indicator egg rig today. (sorry cant post the pic per a request from the guy that caught it). It was one of the larger fish I have seen from the Clinton in a while. Not enough fish to swing flies yet.


----------



## MrMoney81 (Jan 31, 2014)

I went out steelheading on the Clinton for my first time earlier this year end of March ish.. went out there about 10-12 times early in the morning right after i got out of work and put in 3-4 hours each time. I finally hooked one and lost it and then the next time i went out hooked and landed one, it was a blast! Can't wait to get back out there and go for some more.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

MrMoney81 said:


> I went out steelheading on the Clinton for my first time earlier this year end of March ish.. went out there about 10-12 times early in the morning right after i got out of work and put in 3-4 hours each time. I finally hooked one and lost it and then the next time i went out hooked and landed one, it was a blast! Can't wait to get back out there and go for some more.


Awesome story! I have always wanted to put in a lot of time on that river but it's really difficult being in school in East Lansing, so I hit it every time I come home, hoping for that one single chance at a chrome on the end of my line. I never know what technique to try, as I've tried nymphing and egg patterns with a fly rod, as well as a small amount of tossing spinners and hot n tots. Any opinion here?


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

hockeymania2 said:


> Awesome story! I have always wanted to put in a lot of time on that river but it's really difficult being in school in East Lansing, so I hit it every time I come home, hoping for that one single chance at a chrome on the end of my line. I never know what technique to try, as I've tried nymphing and egg patterns with a fly rod, as well as a small amount of tossing spinners and hot n tots. Any opinion here?


Stay bottom bouncing eggs and nymphs. And keep be mobile! Very important. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Floating spawn/jigs/waxies is my go to. If I go out anytime soon though I'll probably just bring a hardware rod and cover as much water as I can. Probably not a ton of fish in the system yet. If I found some action, would probably bring out a float rod the next day.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

I always try to stay consistent if I'm egging or nymphing but what about the really deep holes? I feel like that's where the steel will be and my setup only runs about 8 feet maximum


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

This time of year you need to cover as much water as possible since there won't be many fish in the system. As the season progresses and the winter sets in that's when you are going to want to spend more time in the deeper slower holes. As far as what to use. What MRJIMSPEAKS said is spot on.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you guys use waxies with a fly rod? And what hook size/ jig if you do? This may sound like an amateur question but I only fly fish for trout mainly with a 2wt on small creeks or hunting for brookies, so I'm not accustomed to going with heavy rigs or natural bait on a fly pole:chillin:


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Well you are definitely going to want to up your rod and go with at least a 5wt. When I run waxes and jigs it's often on my pin under a float. But you can also run a plane waxie on a plane hook.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope I run them either tipped on a jig or on a small octopus hook under a float, with a spinning rod or centerpin. I've hooked fish both ways. I like float fishing because once you get a hole dialed in there's very little snagging on branches etc. (ideally). 

Another added bonus to hardware right now is that you have the chance of hooking pike or a king as well. My first fish out of the clinton was colored up male king on a gold/orange hot n tot in late october.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah okay I see. I also have a 4wt and a 7wt. I've tried the 7 weight before to no success on the Clinton in a hole or two (maybe I just don't know where the fish are at) but I've heard really great things regarding center pins....maybe I will look into getting one then. Those are great for the really long holes right? Basically so you're not constantly stripping out line on a fly reel but rather this method allows the line to just roll right out of the eyelet for as long as you want it to?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

hockeymania2 said:


> Ah okay I see. I also have a 4wt and a 7wt. I've tried the 7 weight before to no success on the Clinton in a hole or two (maybe I just don't know where the fish are at) but I've heard really great things regarding center pins....maybe I will look into getting one then. Those are great for the really long holes right? Basically so you're not constantly stripping out line on a fly reel but rather this method allows the line to just roll right out of the eyelet for as long as you want it to?


When winter sets in go to an indicator, eggs, nymphs, stones all work. Try tipping one of the flys with a wax worm for a little sent. 

Most fly guys wouldn't try any bait on there flys, but when things get slow it could be the difference.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

nighttime said:


> When winter sets in go to an indicator, eggs, nymphs, stones all work. Try tipping one of the flys with a wax worm for a little sent.
> 
> Most fly guys wouldn't try any bait on there flys, but when things get slow it could be the difference.


Sounds like something I'll definitely be trying this season. I tried that with a worm on a nymph before and it got me into trout when I didn't think any were there.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pin fishing offers a different presentation method then fly or chuck in duck or even indicator fishing. My advice would be find the technique that suites you and fish it hard, covering water will help you learn just by putting time in. Deep water, slow pockets, wood and good eddy breaks all are fishy spots. The longer you can present your offering in the strike zone the better chance for a bite.

Centerpin can be used in short runs and long, centerpins are known for the drag free drift.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

The way you are going to learn the most is by putting time in on the water. And you can't be afraid to ask questions when your on the river. Most guys will be more then willing to give you a little advice.


----------

